# 3 Looks - Danse pigments, smokey dark blue and pinky



## Padmita (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't think of any great color combos lately so just smokey dark blue today:

Face: MAC SFF NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, PL YGG, MAC Pink Flurry, MAC Desirous
Eyes: MAC Canton Candy, MAC Naked Lunch, MAC Patina, MAC Tilt, MAC Wait till dark, MAC Plumage, essence Boogie Night, Manhattan JT, Jade Expression in black, L'Oréal Voluminous
Lips: Bourjois Rose Arctic l/g, Bourjois Rose Idyllic l/g























Yesterday:

Face: MAC SFF NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, Superfine Silk Powder, Manhattan Pure Mat, MAC Peachykeen, Terra del Sol "Pleasureflush"
Eyes: MAC Stilife, MAC Vex, MAC Apricot Pink, MAC Pinked Mauve, MAC Lily White, Manhattan JT, Jade Expression, L'Oréal Voluminous
Lips: Rimmel East End Snob l/l, Estée Lauder Sweet Lychee l/s






















And from last weekend:

Face: MAC SFF NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, Manhattan Pure Mat, Bourjois Rose d'or
Eyes: MAC Stilife, MAC Pastorale, MAC Aire de Blu, MAC Vanilla, MAC White Gold, Manhattan JT, L'Oréal Voluminous
Lips: MAC Plink l/s, Rimmel East End Snob l/l


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 21, 2007)

They are all so pretty but I absolutely LOVE the first one!


----------



## Daligani (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_



_

 
Oh dear God, woman.. that pic = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say it every time and I _have_ to say it again.. I am absolutely in love with your eyes!!! 
I love them all, but, the first one is stunning!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 21, 2007)

the first look is HOT!


----------



## user79 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow that's so gorgeous, Look Nr. 2 is my fav on you, the colours are so pretty.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 21, 2007)

I bought Aire de Blu at my counter's Danse event and I love it!!  Looks really pretty on you too.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 21, 2007)

love'm! specially 1 & 2! i'd love to see a tut on how you do your outer v!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_love'm! specially 1 & 2! i'd love to see a tut on how you do your outer v!_

 
I have one here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=53011

One question: I get a lot of people asking me for tutorials, but the ones I do never seem to be looked at much - are they bad? Or do people just not know they're there? Please let me know any suggestions of what I should explain better or in a different way!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 21, 2007)

SEXY!!!!!!! to the 2nd power


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

i love all three looks, by my fave is definately that first one! you look way hot!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 21, 2007)

God u just keep getting more and more gorgeous with each look...u look absolutely heavenly in all the pics


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 21, 2007)

Beside the gorgeous makeup (as always)......I am totally digging your hair in the first 2 pics! Woot Woot Hot Mama!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow!!!! That first look is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it! 
I really like how you do your outer v too, I'm gonna go look at your tutorial now!!!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jan 21, 2007)

i ADORE the first look.


----------



## mistella (Jan 21, 2007)

Soooo pretty; I love the first one!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 21, 2007)

you are honestly the queen of colour placement and blending! great looks


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree.. I love all the looks.. but hands down .. this is my FAV!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Oh dear God, woman.. that pic = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say it every time and I have to say it again.. I am absolutely in love with your eyes!!! 
I love them all, but, the first one is stunning!!!_


----------



## TM26 (Jan 21, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful!  I really love the eyes in the first one and the cheeks in the second one!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome! Very pretty!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jan 22, 2007)

Love these, but the first one is my fave, it's gorgeous!


----------



## poppy z (Jan 22, 2007)

the first one is definetly my fav!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Jan 22, 2007)

I love the first look - hot!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 22, 2007)

i love the 3 too but I prefer the smokey dark blue !!!! just  because i loooooooove the smokey look


----------



## Daligani (Jan 22, 2007)

In addition to my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ing reply up there, I have to make a request.. If at all possible, please please please do a tut for that first look sometime when you get a chance. It's beyond beautiful.


----------



## Silent (Jan 22, 2007)

Just as gorgeous here as they were on MUA. You have great skills.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_In addition to my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ing reply up there, I have to make a request.. If at all possible, please please please do a tut for that first look sometime when you get a chance. It's beyond beautiful._

 
I second that!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in love with all your looks!!! simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_In addition to my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ing reply up there, I have to make a request.. If at all possible, please please please do a tut for that first look sometime when you get a chance. It's beyond beautiful._

 
I will try to do one while my b/f is still here in Germany, but I don't think I will feel like doing one this weekend, maybe next!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

love the lips in the first look, plus the smokey eye is just HOT!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 6, 2008)

so pretty and omg you look fab!! <3


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 6, 2008)

all gorgeous!  I especially love the first one and am excited for the tutorial!


----------



## nikki (Dec 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## redshesaidred (Dec 6, 2008)

love it


----------



## Rennah (Dec 7, 2008)

These looks are all gorgeous. You have really pretty eyes!


----------

